# Lib Tech Brando By Lando



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have no experience with that board but lib make one of the best powder boards on the market, consider the birdman


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

As ETM said, the real powder deck in the Mervin line-up is the Birdman (and in a strange kind of way the Pillow).

That said, I am actually quite intrigued by the Brando for 2 reasons:

It essentially is an updated version of the Mullet, which was a great deck.
Not many tapered all-mountain decks around these days.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

I have checked out the new birdman, and think it is a great board. I really liked how they added some smaller sizes to the line up this year. I just think a board with a 4" set back is too much. I wish they would of made the Brando by lando in a HP version. Just like how the HP looks and feels!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> I have checked out the new birdman, and think it is a great board. I really liked how they added some smaller sizes to the line up this year. I just think a board with a 4" set back is too much. I wish they would of made the Brando by lando in a HP version. Just like how the HP looks and feels!


Couple of comments:

4" setback is really not extreme on a pow deck with a long nose.
The Brando is part HP in construction with the fiberglass-basalt mix. Anyway, you cannot see the construction...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

PNWsnow said:


> I have checked out the new birdman, and think it is a great board. I really liked how they added some smaller sizes to the line up this year. I just think a board with a 4" set back is too much. I wish they would of made the Brando by lando in a HP version. Just like how the HP looks and feels!


how wide is your stance?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm about a buck sixty and for pow, I wouldn't want anything 165 or smaller.

If you really do get powder, don't waste it on a 164.5


TT


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i have a 165 mullet, and is by far the most fun board i have ever rode. Soft and playful with unreal float. It is just a easy board to ride in all conditions. It makes a 4" dust on crust day ride much deeper.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

ETM said:


> how wide is your stance?


My stance is around 24" i think.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Lando*

Lando's board is sick, I had the 2013 model with the orange mountains. It is extremely floaty and powerful. You can charge through turns like nobody's buisness. Ideal rider: someone who wants to go steep and deep. 

Some things that I found a little bit difficult: Compared to other boards I have ridden: DC Devun Pro, NS Evo, Bataleon Disaster, the Lando is a little hard to initiate turns, but when you want to turn you can. Also, thee Lando is pretty expensive. But other than that its great, Great on hardpack too. Lando rode his board in the ARt of Flight so nuff said the board can handle it.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> Lando's board is sick, I had the 2013 model with the orange mountains. It is extremely floaty and powerful. You can charge through turns like nobody's buisness. Ideal rider: someone who wants to go steep and deep.
> 
> Some things that I found a little bit difficult: Compared to other boards I have ridden: DC Devun Pro, NS Evo, Bataleon Disaster, the Lando is a little hard to initiate turns, but when you want to turn you can. Also, thee Lando is pretty expensive. But other than that its great, Great on hardpack too. Lando rode his board in the ARt of Flight so nuff said the board can handle it.


The brando is a different board, 2 cm of taper. The Lando pheonix has a long side cut and is pretty flat for a lib making it slower to initiate turn, but once your locked in the thing trucks.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

walove said:


> The brando is a different board, 2 cm of taper. The Lando pheonix has a long side cut and is pretty flat for a lib making it slower to initiate turn, but once your locked in the thing trucks.


Correct. Brando is a new board for 2013-14. The Phoenix is different.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> I have checked out the new birdman, and think it is a great board. I really liked how they added some smaller sizes to the line up this year. I just think a board with a 4" set back is too much. I wish they would of made the Brando by lando in a HP version. Just like how the HP looks and feels!


I just picked up the new Brando by Lando and it uses the basalt construction like the Horsepower boards from what I read. I'm not sure why its not called a Horsepower model. Maybe it doesn't have as much basalt as a the other HP boards? 

Any way it does have the sparkly HP top sheet and it looks amazing with the wood grain nose. So if you like the "Horsepower look" the Brando definately has the sparkle. It's just not as over the top as the other HP models.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Brainwashed said:


> I just picked up the new Brando by Lando and it uses the basalt construction like the Horsepower boards from what I read. I'm not sure why its not called a Horsepower model. Maybe it doesn't have as much basalt as a the other HP boards?


Brando is a mix of basalt and glass, just like a bunch of other Lib boards this season (TRS, Darker, Attack Banana, Skunk Apes, both Phoenixes, Jamie Lynn Classic). Seems Mervin only puts the horsepower label only on the all-basalt boards (which also have the Gold core and the bio-beans top sheet).


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I am also intrigued by that deck. If I buy a second board this year that would definitely be a consideration...That is if I can find one in the last 1\4 of the season.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

PNWsnow said:


> My stance is around 24" i think.


Ill check tonight how much setback you would have if you used the front holes


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

freshy said:


> I am also intrigued by that deck. If I buy a second board this year that would definitely be a consideration...That is if I can find one in the last 1\4 of the season.


That's exactly why I snatched mine up this early. I didn't want to miss out on getting one. With it's cool wood looking nose the Brando was getting quite a bit of attention on the floor of Snowboard Connection before I picked it up. 

Now I'm wondering if I should have got the 158 instead of the 162 that I brought home. It feels strange buying a board I haven't ridden again. I did the same thing last year with the Banana Magic.... I just didn't want to miss the chance to get it. 

I tend to over analyze everything though, I'm sure the 162 will be great. Right? :icon_scratch:


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

ETM said:


> Ill check tonight how much setback you would have if you used the front holes


Thanks, I am interested to how much set back I would have.


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Brainwashed said:


> That's exactly why I snatched mine up this early. I didn't want to miss out on getting one. With it's cool wood looking nose the Brando was getting quite a bit of attention on the floor of Snowboard Connection before I picked it up.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should have got the 158 instead of the 162 that I brought home. It feels strange buying a board I haven't ridden again. I did the same thing last year with the Banana Magic.... I just didn't want to miss the chance to get it.
> 
> I tend to over analyze everything though, I'm sure the 162 will be great. Right? :icon_scratch:


Where do you plan on riding that board? I am thinking of getting the 162! Also was worried about it selling out.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Brainwashed said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should have got the 158 instead of the 162 that I brought home. It feels strange buying a board I haven't ridden again. I did the same thing last year with the Banana Magic.... I just didn't want to miss the chance to get it.
> 
> I tend to over analyze everything though, I'm sure the 162 will be great. Right? :icon_scratch:


It's a powder board 4cm won't make to much of a difference. The extra length will only give additional float.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> I'm about a buck sixty and for pow, I wouldn't want anything 165 or smaller.
> 
> If you really do get powder, don't waste it on a 164.5
> 
> ...


That's funny, I'm 150 and for pow I don't want anything bigger than a 154.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> That's funny, I'm 150 and for pow I don't want anything bigger than a 154.


which proves absolutely nothing


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

PNWsnow said:


> Thanks, I am interested to how much set back I would have.


With a 23" stance if you set up in the front holes of the front insert pack you can reduce the setback by 1.25"
This gives a setback of 2.75"


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ETM said:


> which proves absolutely nothing


I want trying to...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Nivek said:


> That's funny, I'm 150 and for pow I don't want anything bigger than a 154.


come ride some pow in washington, different beast than the rockies. 

carrying speed through a flat section of heavy pow on 154 aint fun, hiking out isnt ether. you can wiggle down a steep slope on any size. 

the 162 brando is going to rip


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

timmytard said:


> I'm about a buck sixty and for pow, I wouldn't want anything 165 or smaller.
> 
> If you really do get powder, don't waste it on a 164.5
> 
> ...





Nivek said:


> That's funny, I'm 150 and for pow I don't want anything bigger than a 154.


Different strokes for different folks on different snow. Depends on the deck obviously too. I'm 185lbs plus gear and ride a 161 or 163 for inbounds pow days and hiking. My split is 164. I personally don't want to go any bigger than 164.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Brainwashed said:


> That's exactly why I snatched mine up this early. I didn't want to miss out on getting one. With it's cool wood looking nose the Brando was getting quite a bit of attention on the floor of Snowboard Connection before I picked it up.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should have got the 158 instead of the 162 that I brought home. It feels strange buying a board I haven't ridden again. I did the same thing last year with the Banana Magic.... I just didn't want to miss the chance to get it.
> 
> I tend to over analyze everything though, I'm sure the 162 will be great. Right? :icon_scratch:


I already picked up a 61 darker series the first week of august when my local shop got them. That one I was extremely worried about it selling because they only got the one in that size. If I do find the brando later then it was meant to be.

But the 62 will be perfect...At least for me .


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

How do you guys think the brando by lando would hold up against the La Nina?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> How do you guys think the brando by lando would hold up against the La Nina?


Quite different boards. La Niña is mostly camber, with a nose rocker, no taper, and just a bit of setback, while the Brando is a tapered rocker (camber-rocker-camber) deck with twice the setback,


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Quite different boards. La Niña is mostly camber, with a nose rocker, no taper, and just a bit of setback, while the Brando is a tapered rocker (camber-rocker-camber) deck with twice the setback,


What do you think would be a better ride in the powder?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> What do you think would be a better ride in the powder?


Depends on the type of powder riding you want to do...


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Brainwashed said:


> That's exactly why I snatched mine up this early. I didn't want to miss out on getting one. With it's cool wood looking nose the Brando was getting quite a bit of attention on the floor of Snowboard Connection before I picked it up.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should have got the 158 instead of the 162 that I brought home. It feels strange buying a board I haven't ridden again. I did the same thing last year with the Banana Magic.... I just didn't want to miss the chance to get it.
> 
> I tend to over analyze everything though, I'm sure the 162 will be great. Right? :icon_scratch:


162 for sure. You won't regret it on a steep deep line..


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I picked up the 162 brando by lando today. Super excited to see how this shred the powder! Now just time to sit back and wait for the snow! I will post a board review after a good powder day.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> Where do you plan on riding that board? I am thinking of getting the 162! Also was worried about it selling out.


I plan on being in exploring Crystal's back country with it. My Banana Magic is super versatile but I've gotten stuck more than once on a flat run out with it when I couldn't carry enough speed.

Apparently it's a really limited run on the Brando by Lando. The fears of it going away fast are well founded. Snowboard Connection only had two of each size and that's all they will be able to source. Kind of a bummer really because the Mullet back in the day was super popular - I'm sure if they made more Brando's they would sell.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

PNWsnow said:


> Well I picked up the 162 brando by lando today. Super excited to see how this shred the powder! Now just time to sit back and wait for the snow! I will post a board review after a good powder day.


Nice congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

BFBF said:


> 162 for sure. You won't regret it on a steep deep line..


Thanks man. That helps! I'm sure it will feel fine once I get to ride it. Hell we used to ride 175+ boards all the time back in the day. A 162 was a freestyle deck! I just psyche myself out.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Brainwashed said:


> I plan on being in exploring Crystal's back country with it. My Banana Magic is super versatile but I've gotten stuck more than once on a flat run out with it when I couldn't carry enough speed.
> 
> Apparently it's a really limited run on the Brando by Lando. The fears of it going away fast are well founded. Snowboard Connection only had two of each size and that's all they will be able to source. Kind of a bummer really because the Mullet back in the day was super popular - I'm sure if they made more Brando's they would sell.


The mullet was a small run board too, waited to long to get one for two years, then bucked and payer full price in Sept.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

walove said:


> The mullet was a small run board too, waited to long to get one for two years, then bucked and payer full price in Sept.


Ah I didn't know that! Thanks man.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Im also very keen to hear anyones thoughts on the 2014 Brando by Lando vs the current La Nina. I am tossing up between the two for a month trip I am doing to Revelstoke in Feb/March 2014.

I have ridden an old Burton Fish 160 in some knee-waist deep stuff in Revy before and loved it, but wasnt so much fun out of the pow. Wondering if the La Nina fits the bill as more of an all round board, or if the Brando is going to be more of a powder board thats OK on the rest of the hill.

Also, do you downsize the length on the Brando or La Nina in much the same way you do the Fish? I usually ride something around the 165 mark but like the shorter length in tight spots/trees etc.

Im from NZ, snowboarding 15 years, 200lbs, 6ft, mainly freeride, dont hit jumps/park at all. Love going fast, deep snow, steep lines and trees!


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone?? Keen to hear your thoughts


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine is still new and hanging on the wall. We have fairly sparse coverage at Crystal Mt. in WA state and I'm still on my rock board. I've been up 4 times so far and had some pretty serious rock strikes each time up and one shot to the core of the board. 

Once we get better coverage Ill report back.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Any word on this yet? My other question is do you downsize a bit on the Brando by Lando like other tapered/powder boards? Wondering if I go with the 158 or 162


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

sizing down, or up is all preference. this isnt a fish or hovercraft with no tail so it should ride like a normal board with more float. 162 is not huge by any means. im a bit smaller than you and would go with the 162. You buy a powder board for more float, might as well get as much as you can. c2 boards are easy to ride and turn so a little big doesnt slow you down.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks for the answer. I guess I want a nice mix of the float when its a little deeper, plus the turning agility in the trees. Thanks!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

A 162 is agile enough, 170 like an old school POW board would different. C2 is easy and quick to turn. I want a 162 brando to replace my 165 mullet


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

bbsnz said:


> Any word on this yet? My other question is do you downsize a bit on the Brando by Lando like other tapered/powder boards? Wondering if I go with the 158 or 162


I rode my 162 Brando By Lando this weekend at Fernie and it was great. The board met all of my expectations and killed it in the pow. The big nose, and set back kept me above the pow all day. It was easy to turn in the steeps and good on the groomer. I highly recommend this board.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I was able to finally get on my 162 Brando by Lando today at Crystal Mt. in WA State. We had some new snow come down last night so I used a sick day and decided to break out the new Brando! 

Conditions were 7" of powder on crust with quite a bit of compacted snow that was nearly ice for most of the day - and then a single epic run at the end of the day on burnt legs that was over 12" of powder on a steep double black that the ski patrol had just opened 20 minutes ahead of us (Exterminator is the name of the run if you know Crystal).

I couldn't be happier with the Brando. The thing was great in all conditions. Totally blew away my expectations. VERY stable at speed, and gripped solidly on the icey groomed compacted snow on the groomers with the aggressive magna-traction. It feels nearly like a directional freestyle board on the hard pack. Riding switch is doable, but I'm terrible at it. In some 3" fresh snow on a groomer a rode backwards for a bit and it was doable but you had to pay attention like any directional board. It was far more challenging to ride switch than my Rider's Choice or Bananna Magic.

In the powder it was just amazing. I have never ridden a pin tail before and it was a total blast. If you weight the tail the nose rides up out of the pow like a surf board and you can make some really fun surfy turns. 

It's a really smile inducing board and if you are on the fence about the Brando I wouldn't hesitate at all. The 162 didn't feel big or slow turning to me in any way. I was able to pop through fairly firm bordering on icey moguls fields with zero issues. If fact I felt MORE confidant in bumps with the Brando due it's slightly shorter tail relative to my Riders Choice or Banana Magic. The board was quick turning in trees and steeps and was snappy edge to edge and did not feel sluggish at all.

The most surprising trait for me was it's icey/firm snow and fast groomer performance. I never felt once like I was out of the boards performance envelope today. 

For what it's worth I'm 175lbs, 5'9" and ride stiff Ride Insano boots with Burton Cartel bindings to carve in and been riding since 1985.

Hope this helps anyone looking into the board. Pray for snow!


----------

